# "FOOD SAFE" JERKY RACKS?????



## dalton

ok here is my question.   I make a lot of jerky and was trying to make some racks for the smaller peices because they fall thru the holes on my standard racks.  I had read somewhere several months ago that someone had used metal window screen to cover the racks for jerky.  I thought this was a very cost effective way to do it so I gave it a try.  I got your basic alluminum screen for screen doors and such and covered a rack in it and attached it with stainless steel saftey wire.  in this case I was smoking the jerky at the same time as doing a sirloin roast so it was a bit hotter then normal for jerky.  temp ranged from 220 - 245.  I didn't think this would be an issue but when I pulled out the jerky and removed it from the rack there was a very "shiney" residue in the little square pattern from the screen, and the areas where the jerky was on the racks looked "dull" after pulling off the jerky compared to the area that didn't have jerky on it. 

I didn't eat any of the jerky for obvious reasons but what are your thoughts on this.  also does anyone have any suggestions for something different to use that is cost effecitve??   I have seen the "frogmats" on some other sites but they are pretty pricey.  I make alot of jerkey and have 6 or 8 racks to cover that are approx 19 inches by 16 inches. 

all help is appreciated...  

thanks

dalton


----------



## arnie

here's what I use

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...t=jerky+rack&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products

Not too spendy and well worth the piece of mind


----------



## cowgirl

Frogmats work well and can be cut to size...  http://frogmats.com/

They are nonstick too!


----------



## cowgirl

Arnie said:


> here's what I use
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...t=jerky+rack&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products
> 
> Not too spendy and well worth the piece of mind


Those are great too Arnie! I forgot about them... I bought some of those for my smokehouse.


----------



## bilder

http://www.oscarwareinc.com/prod_21.htm


----------



## smokeamotive

Arnie said:


> here's what I use
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...t=jerky+rack&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products
> 
> Not too spendy and well worth the piece of mind


I've got a set of thrsr too but, dangit don't you know, they won,t fit in the MES.


----------



## rich-

Thisis just a thought, But moat aluminum that is to be exposed to yhr weather is anadized. Its a process to keep the metal from oxidizing and coroding.

What I think happened to you is that anadizing came off the screen and stuck to your meat.

I'm no expert, so you may want to check around some more.


----------



## jerseyhunter

My thoughts are that the salt in your brine was reacting with the aluminum, sort of like electrolysis.


----------

